# Fishing Cape San Blas



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Coming down again this year to stay on the Cape, near Pig Island. Can anyone give me any fishing tips for catching anything that I can eat? Bringing fishing kayak with GPS and locator.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Time of year?

Use google, there are some public reefs in yakable distance, especially off Mexico Beach. Of course the bay offers many excellent opportunities too.

If its during scallop season dont forget your snorkeling gear!


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry about that! Will be coming in on the 12th of Feb- the 15 of March


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

Ride135 - take notes...

We stayed off of Havens Road (for a number of years) on the Gulf side of Pig Island. Pompano and Whiting to be had on the gulf side in addition to everything else.

Put In Spot: PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR TIDE CHARTS as the bay lights up on the rising tide!!! Driving onto the Cape, as the road turns north towards the State Park, just across from the rock barrier exists a "free" put in spot for your kayak. I usually drop a mesh minnow trap with chum (crushed oatmeal and any bloody silver bait) in the tidal stream to the left of that put in to load up on mud minnows (requires a lot of weight to keep it there). Straight out from that put in, about 200 yards out, exists a white pole (if it is still there), and that denotes a drop off where we catch lots of flounder in the Spring, on the edges of the grass flats as they ambush prey falling over the sand and into the deeper holes. You will also see humps throughout that deep hole that they ambush on as well. Gulp 3" New Penny Shrimp on a red jig head, or carolina rig one of the mud minnows and drift the entire stretch. If you prefer casting, a johnson's gold weedless spoon seems to be the right weight and action.

On the north side of that small bay, i have gotten some nice redfish at high tide as they run the shoals looking for food.

If you plan on making a day of it, look at Google Maps and look for all of the pot holes on the south end of the bay that are old bombing practice runs. If you can find the natural creek running up from the south, and corresponding holes they will hold flounder, and trout. It acts as a highway for coming in and out to feed from the potholes - fish it when you think the fish are on the move. Reds are skittish because of all the shallow water and are best targetted on the rising tide closest to the peak. Problem is, if you are on a kayak at high tide, you cannot be on the surf?

We normally fished a canoe with kids so we couldn't travel that far. The farthest we travelled was down to the fishing pier where we loaded up on fiddler crabs that we never really got to use.

From that canoe we have had 75 hook ups with flouder/trout/reds/etc... betwen two guys in three hours (2 hours prior to the high and 1 hour after). Learn your spots throughout the week and once you figure it out, it is literally fishing in a bucket (check water temps as well).

On the gulf side, you might be early for the pomp run, but the water has been warm early the last few years. I don't think that will be the case this year because of all the nasty fronts.

There used to be a natural rip tide or small point on the beach where Haven's Road makes the turn north toward the Seagrass homes. This point moves from year to year a couple of houses because of storm fronts but my suggestion to you is to find it! That will give you access to three guts from one point. There is usually a competition to get to that spot by week's end. It only takes a day or two of someone getting their arse kicked to move in on your spot. Too bad they can't think for themselves. Chartreuse Corkies on homemade pomp rigs has been my go to - floater on the top and a bead on the bottom. Sand fleas change from year to year because of the re-nourishment practices. You can find them though. Pink fish bites catches the whiting, and we have had a little success with the pomps. Mostly a peeled "fresh" not frozen piece of shrimp and if you can find sand fleas. The other option was to stop in Mexico Beach on the way in and load up on fleas. 

We also paddle baits out at dusk with the canoe (not recommended), and have caught some good sharks. I have also lost more than i can count as my tackle couldn't keep up with a couple of really tall, pronounced fins...

If you have any other questions, please let me know. I never ventured into the park because of the success we had on the south end. I know there are schools of reds out towards the marina. The tackle shop at BP is hit or miss. Sometimes you will get an old salt that doesn't want to share information because you are taking his fish. Other times, they are more than welcome to assist. I have never had problems but people in my group have. If you share your knowledge, be ready for them to share theirs... Just ask them not to tell anyone until you leave!

Tight lines and good luck... The best thing is to find what works for you, but this should point you in a decent direction...


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

This is by far my favorite "shore" fishing destination because of the variety...


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot there Brouch-Man will definitely try the holes at the south end of the bay. Fished around the fishing pier there last year with good results on the flounder. Will wonder on down south of there this year and look for those holes you speak of. Had some pretty good luck last year throwing the cast net in the shallows out of the kayak for minnows, and catching quite a few black tipped sharks out in the bay. Going to try to eat them this year was told they are good if cleaned right.


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

1/2 of the way to the pier was the best for us. Not more than 250 yards east of the stake. Best edge was the south edge because it is a more pronounced drop off… More of a transition as opposed to a gradual drop as on the north side.

Good Luck!


----------

